# Ryan Hernandez sentenced to 3 years in prison after hacking Nintendo and possessing illegal images



## SAIYAN48 (Dec 2, 2020)

This nutjob got off way too easily.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 2, 2020)

Poor guy, especially considering he has cognitive disability. You do have to wonder how someone at Nintendo got fooled by a guy in that situation tho.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 2, 2020)

Arrested for child porn, huh
*has freeshop flashbacks*


----------



## WhiteArmor (Dec 2, 2020)

Damn they did warn him, do you think they planted the pornography on his HD?


----------



## wartutor (Dec 2, 2020)

3 years just isnt enough. Should bury people underground. Just let them die no food or water. They are too easy on pedo's


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Dec 2, 2020)

what is with Nintendo hackers and child porn?!... smdh....


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 2, 2020)

WhiteArmor said:


> Damn they did warn him, do you think they planted the pornography on his HD?


I don't think so. He'd have said something about him not actually possesing it, I think.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 2, 2020)

WhiteArmor said:


> Damn they did warn him, do you think they planted the pornography on his HD?


i wouldn't put it past them
FBI is corrupt AF
and N is also unscrupulous and  shady AF
probably embarrassed they fell for the social engineering  ploy of  an autist
also i don't see how that is even a crime
if you are gullible that is your own problem  ,not the fault of others


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 2, 2020)

WhiteArmor said:


> Damn they did warn him, do you think they planted the pornography on his HD?


Do I think Nintendo and/or the FBI planted thousands of images and videos of child porn on him before he pled guilty to being in possession of them without presenting an argument that he didn't have them?

No.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2020)

I remember my experience with RyanRocks, he was an asshole.


WhiteArmor said:


> Damn they did warn him, do you think they planted the pornography on his HD?


I really don’t think they did that. There’s literally no reason for them to do that nor would there be anything to gain for them to do so. It’s not like he’s really that important a person to frame in such a manner. If they were to plant anything, chances are it would be more pirated software to add to his current charges. It would make sense and be easier to get away with. Plus, he didn’t even fight the charges and plead guilty to them. I doubt he won’t cave without a fight if they planted that content on his PC. In short, the conspiracy makes no sense.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 2, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I remember my experience with RyanRocks, he was an asshole.


Sounds like a name you used as a email back in the early 2000. I don't know much about the person, for a moment I thought it was same one that made freeshop for 3DS. But I may got them mixed up.


----------



## wolf-snake (Dec 2, 2020)

Hey yo, what's the obsession with people online being pedos?


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 2, 2020)

when did pedo's start existing? i never knew about them until 2007-2009. the first real pedo i hear was..... let's just say. he's a legend and died in 2009.  anyone who has child porn can be sent to hell IMO.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 2, 2020)

Is this the guy that made FreeShop?  Or was that a different pedo Nintendo hacker?


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 2, 2020)

Hope Bubba gets his way with him.


----------



## TheCosmicWarrior (Dec 2, 2020)

Wouldn't be the first time a Nintendo hacker did something like this. Someone just came out and said Arian Kordi's been stalking them. This community is great but some of the individuals are... eh.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 2, 2020)

He got REALLY fucking lucky.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 2, 2020)

Only 3 years? wtf FBI?


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 2, 2020)

I would say the death sentence is more well suited for people as low as that but that's just my opinion...why does someone like this have to be tied to the modding community making it look bad by connection...


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 2, 2020)

MasterJ360 said:


> Only 3 years? wtf FBI?


Hehe maybe the images were CGI not real people hehe

3 years is very short.


----------



## Andy2001 (Dec 2, 2020)

Freeshop, baby!


----------



## Cylent1 (Dec 2, 2020)

I would have to say 3 years for child pornograpy alone doesn't sound right let alone the charges from Ninty!
If something just don't seem right, 9 times out of 10 it usaully isn't!


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm not defending anyone for being a pedophile, but isn't it weird...?

everyone who opposes Nintendo suddenly gets outed for being in possession of this kind of content
it's not just one case or another, this happens every single time.

i don't want to say it's what happened, but the same way a computer can hack others it can be hacked into

being in possession of this makes the person irredeemable in the eyes of the general public, so everyone immediately drops their support.
understandably so, but this is happening so often it's starting to remind me of cops planting drugs on people they don't like in order to arrest them.

again, not saying this is what happened or is happening, but it's a really unusual number of coincidences.
and it's always when someone poses a threat to them in some way.

( before anyone says it, yes, obviously they can be part of the same online community or whatever, but idk, it just struck me as odd. )


----------



## yusuo (Dec 2, 2020)

This is nuts, I've no people who committed murder who have had less time


----------



## tfocosta (Dec 2, 2020)

How did he have time for child porn while hacking Nintendo's servers? Is Nintendo that easy to fool to leave him with that much amount of free time – ' "over a thousand" explicit pictures and videos of minors' is a lot – to invest in other illegal activities? And then we have the FBI's analysis of his cognitive performance... I'm guessing who's been challenged here after all.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Dec 2, 2020)

So let me get this straight... You can hack Nintendo and have explicit photos of minors and the FBI will only give you 3 years in prison, but if you sarcastically talk shit on Runescape you get 6 years of prison...


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 2, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Poor guy, especially considering he has cognitive disability. You do have to wonder how someone at Nintendo got fooled by a guy in that situation tho.


Naw fuck him. He got off way too light.

To anyone suggesting feeling bad for him, I'd recommend reading the original case. They found over *1000* pictures of child pornography on his hard drive. He also harassed Nintendo employees by buying E3 press tickets from the internet, then questioning them on the E3 showroom floor about their security. He's had several attempts and warnings from FBI agents to stop attempting to hack Nintendo before it would turn to legal issues.

He got off this light cuz Ryan has rich lawyer parents who managed to hire Sara Caplan (one of the five lawyers who did OJ Simpson's case) who argued that he has selective mutism and that he has a lump on his neck "which might be cancer" (and I'm calling bullshit on the former, and "highly dubious" on the latter). He'd also be struck with a 9000 cost fee for hacking Nintendo, but that part was struck because she argued that he couldn't afford to pay it (again, bullshit, his parents are loaded).

He deserves way longer than he got.


----------



## peteruk (Dec 2, 2020)

I got some opinions on Ryan and his current situation. 

I spoke to him a few times years ago and was more intrigued that he had all these development app's for the 3DS which he seemed more than happy to share.

So i was just talking to my better half about this and I was saying you know you get done once for digital crimes you take it as a lesson and sort yourself the fcuk out.  Where were the parents while he was repeatedly offending ? If one of my kids had been done for hacking/phishing or whatever I'd be keeping a damn close eye on them for sure.

That said there is NO excuse and NO forgiveness for what he did later with those images on his computer, that's just disgusting and deprived.

Zero tolerance for nonces, stick them in a cell with some 300lb bubba for some behaviour modification therapy imo.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 2, 2020)

Wait... This isn't the guy who's been drip-feeding us the data leaks, is it..?


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 2, 2020)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> So let me get this straight... You can hack Nintendo and have explicit photos of minors and the FBI will only give you 3 years in prison, but if you sarcastically talk shit on Runescape you get 6 years of prison...


Well, he certainly wasn't just thrown in prison for sarcastic shit talk. I found a post on Reddit from 2 years ago summarizing the case of United States v. Joshua Brandon.

I'll post it in the spoiler tag below for people who are curious about that case, but it's totally unrelated to the case of Ryan Hernandez that this thread is about.



Spoiler



The FBI's forensic examiner, who testified at Pillault's sentencing, performed an examination of Pillault's computer and found numerous documents pertaining to the creation of bombs and other explosive devices. Pillault's computer also had folders entitled “columbine” and “serialkiller,” which contained pictures relating to the Columbine shooting and other high-profile serial killers. The forensic examiner also found evidence that Pillault had searched on YouTube.com for “Super Columbine Massacre RPG,” a game that recreated the Columbine Massacre. In addition, Pillault had searched on YouTube and Google for instructions on how to make a sawed-off shotgun and information about Molotov cocktails.

Part 1

The first witness was Dr. Heather Ross, a forensic psychologist who was ordered by the district court to complete a psychiatric examination of Pillault and to report on mental illness, treatment options, and risk assessment. Dr. Ross testified that Pillault started using drugs and alcohol at the age of fourteen and that prior to his arrest he smoked marijuana and drank vodka every day. Dr. Ross discussed Pillault's mental history and explained that Pillault had previously attempted suicide and was hospitalized for aggression and depression. Dr. Ross concluded that “should Mr. Pillault continue to abuse substances his risk for future dangerousness ․ is moderate to high risk; but would be much lower if he was to be able to avoid using substances in the future.”

Part 2

The district court also heard testimony from two of Pillault's ex-girlfriends, whom we will refer to as GF1 and GF2. GF1, who started spending a significant amount of time with Pillault in the eleventh grade, testified about his aggressive tendencies and described him as a bully who frequently got into fights. She testified that Pillault was obsessed with Columbine and that he admired Dylan Klebold, one of the shooters involved in the Columbine massacre. According to GF1, Pillault planned to attack Oxford High School and drew specific plans in a notebook detailing how he would carry out the attack. GF1 claimed that Pillault warned her not to go to school on April 20, the anniversary of the Columbine shooting. GF1 also testified that on one occasion, Pillault asked her to take him to Home Depot, where he purchased a long copper pipe that he said he later used to make a pipe bomb.

GF2 testified that she had known Pillault since the fifth grade and that she was dating him during the months surrounding his arrest. GF2 agreed that Pillault was obsessed with Columbine and claimed that he frequently threatened to reenact Columbine at Oxford High School. She believed that Pillault's threats were serious and that he truly wanted to go through with the attack. According to GF2, Pillault had a few specific plans for how he would initiate his attack, one of which involved breaking through the glass walls of the school's cafeteria using pipe bombs and smoke bombs. GF2 claimed that Pillault planned to save up money to buy guns and that she and Pillault went to Wal–Mart to look at gun prices. GF2 testified that on one occasion, Pillault tried to make a bomb out of a glass Sprite bottle, which he filled with kerosene. GF2 testified that she had known Pillault since the fifth grade and that she was dating him during the months surrounding his arrest.

Part 3(Think this did the biggest damage)

Given that the guy had a history making these threats, mental/addiction issues which manifested themselves into aggression and depression bouts, and had done some research into making molotv cocktails and sawed-off shotgun made him a very possible risk which the courts acted strictly against.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Dec 2, 2020)

Oof that's not long


----------



## Arras (Dec 2, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> when did pedo's start existing? i never knew about them until 2007-2009. the first real pedo i hear was..... let's just say. he's a legend and died in 2009.  anyone who has child porn can be sent to hell IMO.


well, it was pretty common in ancient Greece, so it can't be that recent. Probably for as long as humans have existed, but it's easier to spread illegal stuff on the internet.


----------



## Ampersound (Dec 2, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I would say the death sentence is more well suited for people as low as that but that's just my opinion...why does someone like this have to be tied to the modding community making it look bad by connection...


Killing someone for hacking and posession of child pornography? That'd be extreme


----------



## HarveyHouston (Dec 2, 2020)

I hope they have some form of reform program, else he'll still be the same kid three years later. This is how low our judicial system has sunk, nowadays. God help us all! 

Even though I meddle with copyrighted software using homebrew, I believe that what he did was wrong. Nintendo wanted to keep it a big secret about the NX, and he nearly ruined it for everyone. Also, that child porn thing... that's sick, man. Real sick. I would have put him in a criminal asylum, not a jail cell! He need mental help, and more importantly he needs Jesus.


----------



## nashismo (Dec 2, 2020)

Mmm, only thing this news makes me think of is that, well, if this was the case Nintendo should go after their Japanese customers. Then half the population of Japan would be arrested for kid porn.

I guess they don't do it because there is simply not enough jails.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 2, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Poor guy, especially considering he has cognitive disability. You do have to wonder how someone at Nintendo got fooled by a guy in that situation tho.



Seriously ? I feel bad for him because of his cognitive disability but  thousand videos and images of child pornography? Then he is pervert and dangerous. He must be put in jail or a special place for disability because he is a predator to the children!!!!


----------



## nashismo (Dec 2, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Seriously ? I feel bad for him because of his cognitive disability but  thousand videos and images of child pornography? Then he is pervert and dangerous. He must be put in jail or a special place for disability because he is a predator to the children!!!!



He is clearly being ironic bro. Lawyers use that crap of cognitive disability to get away with shit.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 2, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Wait... This isn't the guy who's been drip-feeding us the data leaks, is it..?


Can't be, they seized his hard drives.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 2, 2020)

sks316 said:


> Can't be, they seized his hard drives.


Ok, good. Then fuck this pedophile, lol.


----------



## Shahaan (Dec 2, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I would say the death sentence is more well suited for people as low as that but that's just my opinion...why does someone like this have to be tied to the modding community making it look bad by connection...


Death for people in possession? Then what about the people who literally produce this stuff
I'm not trying to be a sympathizer but loss of someone's life is something no one should face for indirect possession of the crap.
Literal killers and producers of this stuff are still out there


----------



## linkinworm (Dec 2, 2020)

Hopefully he gets worse in prison that will last him a life time. Dirty scum


----------



## MadonnaProject (Dec 2, 2020)

Incredible how all the people calling for this man to be buried, murdered, tortured, gassed are americans. Typical. Sitting at home getting fatter and uglier and angrier by the second thinking they know the ins and outs of this case. Laying down blanket judgements.

Angry and nasty and arrogant and ignorant.

Ever wonder why anyone who crosses nintendo gets outed as a pedophile? Oh no but surely not the cutesy mushroom kingdom company.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 2, 2020)

MadonnaProject said:


> Incredible how all the people calling for this man to be buried, murdered, tortured, gassed are americans. Typical. Sitting at home getting fatter and uglier and angrier by the second thinking they know the ins and outs of this case. Laying down blanket judgements.
> 
> Angry and nasty and arrogant and ignorant.
> 
> Ever wonder why anyone who crosses nintendo gets outed as a pedophile? Oh no but surely not the cutesy mushroom kingdom company.


The dude is a pedophile.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 2, 2020)

As I recall, he will have to become a registered sex offender as well after he is released.


----------



## bodefuceta (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks FBI, you are the best.

Remember kids, never complain about someone who has ring -3 access to your computer and can put you in prison for life at will.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 2, 2020)

Is it me or do nintendo spend more time and money taking cunts to court for damages than they do focusing on making good quality consoles and new games that arent recycled same shit all the time.

I say a big fuck you to nintendo, since the game pube youve been nothing but a sack of shit.

And fyi if your a snowflake nintendo fanboy, fuck off trying to quote me and defend, nintendo used to be my main console while you was still in your dads nut sack.

Ive grown to see the decline and shit recycled games.

Ive seen the quality decline, example the switch joycons dead cheap, the fucking console keeps disconnecting them when playing docked.

The fact it cant run last gen games, never mind todays or even next gen, or you have to wait ages for a dumbed down port.


----------



## BaamAlex (Dec 2, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> *has freeshop flashbacks*


Same here xD


----------



## MadonnaProject (Dec 2, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> Is it me or do nintendo spend more time and money taking cunts to court for damages than they do focusing on making good quality consoles and new games that arent recycled same shit all the time.
> 
> I say a big fuck you to nintendo, since the game pube youve been nothing but a sack of shit.
> 
> ...



There is a reason nintendo fanboys (not fans there's a difference) are a certain type.

You can look at a nintendo fanboy and tell. They're a bit special, a bit slow, none of them have ever really grown up properly, and they're somehow a bit "slower" haha.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2020)

Nintendo is getting serious and I love it


----------



## Legendaykai (Dec 2, 2020)

sorry but disabilaties or not illegal is still illegal.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 2, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> Is it me or do nintendo spend more time and money taking cunts to court for damages than they do focusing on making good quality consoles and new games that arent recycled same shit all the time.
> 
> I say a big fuck you to nintendo, since the game pube youve been nothing but a sack of shit.
> 
> ...


what does this have to do with ryanrocks going to jail.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Dec 2, 2020)

Only 3 years for 1000 images says to me theyre more like 16-17 years old rather than 3 years old or something.

A man recently got 25 years for 100 images of actual children.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 2, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Only 3 years for 1000 images says to me theyre more like 16-17 years old rather than 3 years old or something.


From the case filing, the investigating FBI officer who had to hand it over to the feds once he discovered the CP reported that he examined two files, both of which showed 9-10 year old boys.


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Dec 2, 2020)

Is that the guy from freeshop for 3ds?


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 2, 2020)

MadonnaProject said:


> Incredible how all the people calling for this man to be buried, murdered, tortured, gassed are americans. Typical. Sitting at home getting fatter and uglier and angrier by the second thinking they know the ins and outs of this case. Laying down blanket judgements.
> 
> Angry and nasty and arrogant and ignorant.
> 
> Ever wonder why anyone who crosses nintendo gets outed as a pedophile? Oh no but surely not the cutesy mushroom kingdom company.


I just want to point out that in the same paragraph you made a blanket judgement about Americans before denouncing people for making blanket judgements.

You see why that's hypocritical, right?

Anyway, those arguing for the death penalty in this case are ignorant to the fact that the death penalty would be unconstitutional in this case. 

But on the other hand it doesn't make sense to argue that the man with dubious ethics that pled guilty to having child porn did not in fact have child porn. You'd think if they were planted that argument would at the very least come up in court.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 2, 2020)

MadonnaProject said:


> Incredible how all the people calling for this man to be buried, murdered, tortured, gassed are americans. Typical. Sitting at home getting fatter and uglier and angrier by the second thinking they know the ins and outs of this case. Laying down blanket judgements.
> 
> Angry and nasty and arrogant and ignorant.
> 
> Ever wonder why anyone who crosses nintendo gets outed as a pedophile? Oh no but surely not the cutesy mushroom kingdom company.


There were people who knew he was a pedo before the case happened. There's no crazy conspiracy about planted evidence, he really did that shit. Hope he rots.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2020)

3 yaers for possessing juvenil pornography is WAY WAY WAY too low...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 2, 2020)

MadonnaProject said:


> Incredible how all the people calling for this man to be buried, murdered, tortured, gassed are americans. Typical. Sitting at home getting fatter and uglier and angrier by the second thinking they know the ins and outs of this case. Laying down blanket judgements.
> 
> Angry and nasty and arrogant and ignorant.
> 
> Ever wonder why anyone who crosses nintendo gets outed as a pedophile? Oh no but surely not the cutesy mushroom kingdom company.



You are absolutely right but you didn't read it did you ? He is a pedophile. He is predator to the children. That's highly damaged to an innocent children. 

I wouldn't let him near my children. Think about it. I am not one of those people calling for this man stuff. Those people are wrong to say such things to this guy, absolutely. They are ABSOLUTELY wrong because hate is not good! Nobody's perfect!

For me, I am very forgivable guy and a good guy to the criminal people. Don't forget that they are only human being but still they will have to pay the price for their crime and a pedophile is a serious serious pervert disgusting inhuman being that must be put away just for the sake of himself and the children as well. That's all. Nothing to do with hate but protection of the children. The children are precious as well as an adults who are not perverts.


----------



## GenNaz (Dec 2, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> Is it me or do nintendo spend more time and money taking cunts to court for damages than they do focusing on making good quality consoles and new games that arent recycled same shit all the time.
> 
> I say a big fuck you to nintendo, since the game pube youve been nothing but a sack of shit.
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting Nintendo's legal team should be developing Metroid Prime 4 instead of handling lawsuits? /s

But really, I don't see how this is detracting from their development cycles.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 2, 2020)

MadonnaProject said:


> Incredible how all the people calling for this man to be buried, murdered, tortured, gassed are americans. Typical. Sitting at home getting fatter and uglier and angrier by the second thinking they know the ins and outs of this case. Laying down blanket judgements.
> 
> Angry and nasty and arrogant and ignorant.
> 
> Ever wonder why anyone who crosses nintendo gets outed as a pedophile? Oh no but surely not the cutesy mushroom kingdom company.


What a mess. You paint yourself as a hypocrite in the first paragraph. Then hint at a conspiracy in the last. Should probably sort yourself out here.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 2, 2020)

GenNaz said:


> Are you suggesting Nintendo's legal team should be developing Metroid Prime 4 instead of handling lawsuits? /s
> 
> But really, I don't see how this is detracting from their development cycles.



Good to mention that they cant be arsed to make their own games either and hand it off to a third party company lol


----------



## Ottoclav (Dec 2, 2020)

zupi said:


> I'm not defending anyone for being a pedophile, but isn't it weird...?
> 
> everyone who opposes Nintendo suddenly gets outed for being in possession of this kind of content
> it's not just one case or another, this happens every single time.
> ...


It does seem coincidental, but conspiracies can be avoided by not flaunting one's computer skills in such a public way. We should ALL remember that ANY content containing images of anyone under 18 years of age AT THE TIME of the photo or film capture is considered ILLEGAL. RyanRocks is 21, and it isn't outside the realm of possibility that he had images and film content of people that were underage, but not necessarily children as our modern society views them. An easy way to not get caught with anything that could be incriminating, is to just stay away from it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Arras said:


> well, it was pretty common in ancient Greece, so it can't be that recent. Probably for as long as humans have existed, but it's easier to spread illegal stuff on the internet.


That, and the whole reason that our kids can't go out on Halloween by themselves was because of those filthy bastards kidnapping a girl around Halloween night as she was walking home from a Girl Scout meeting. That happened back in the early 80's, I think. They've always been around. They probably wont ever disappear, sadly.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 2, 2020)

Ya ain't much of a hacker if ya keep gettin' caught.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 2, 2020)

WhiteArmor said:


> Damn they did warn him, do you think they planted the pornography on his HD?



Maybe. 

First time he gets accused of having child porn. Maybe they weren't sure software piracy alone was gonna be enough.


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 2, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Maybe.
> 
> First time he gets accused of having child porn. Maybe they weren't sure software piracy alone was gonna be enough.


I'm going to say it again for the people in the back.

He pled guilty to possession of child porn. He never even argued that it was planted. There's no reason to believe it was planted.

Is it so hard to believe that this man who repeatedly ignored warnings for doing illegal things online ALSO was in possession of child porn? Especially when there is no evidence (or even an argument stated in court) to the contrary?

Well, it doesn't matter if it's hard to believe (it's not) because he pled guilty to it. I don't understand why anyone would think it's a conspiracy when there's not a single indication that it was.


----------



## nero99 (Dec 2, 2020)

hope someone smashes that pedophiles skull open.


----------



## TheRealNGB (Dec 2, 2020)

Looks like the FBI got a hacker and pedo 2 for 1 special with this kid, probably rolled over on everyone he's ever had connections with.


----------



## LeyendaV (Dec 2, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Poor guy, especially considering he has cognitive disability.


He had tons of pedophilic material and you say "poor guy"? Seriously?


----------



## ChaosEternal (Dec 2, 2020)

It's amazing seeing multiple people hoping this guy either gets raped in prison or killed (or both). I literally cannot think of another class of crime that gets this sort of lynch mob to gather. Poisoning the water supply for profit? Nope. Beating the elderly? Probably not. Mass-killing spree? Not even close. But just breathe the word pedophile (not even child molester, mind you!) and you get a swarm of people all gleefully cheering for the offender to be violently raped and/or killed. It reminds me of the bad old days, when people used to gather in the town square with the family to enjoy hangings and lynchings.

If he were to be raped and/or murder, then he would be the only person directly involved in this case to be physically harmed. Unless he produced those images/videos himself, which we can assume he didn't given that he wasn't charged with any such counts, then he didn't so much as touch a child. There are people who actually do abuse children to produce those images. If you want to see people who possess the images/videos raped and/or killed, then what exactly are we supposed to threaten the actual abusers with? At that point, why would this guy even bother to restrain himself? He'd be killed for it anyway, might as well go abuse an actual kid, right? That's the kind of incentive system that you'd be setting up.

That being said, I am highly surprised that he only got 3 years. Usually US prison sentences are extremely punitive, especially where child pornography charges are concerned. A while back I saw a case where a guy got 30 years for possessing a similar amount of child pornography, I believe it was 6 counts that gave 5 years each. Shortly thereafter I saw a case where a guy got 25 years for violently raping a 5 year old. Makes sense, right?


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 2, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Wait... This isn't the guy who's been drip-feeding us the data leaks, is it..?


It's not him doing the leaking, but I think it's believed that he was the source of a lot of it.

One more vote against the conspiracy theorists, this guy was known for chatting up underage kids on discord.


----------



## Valery0p (Dec 2, 2020)

Nevermind: https://gbatemp.net/entry/psa-user-...-as-leaked-a-dsi-exploit-called-ugopwn.13072/



Spoiler



Oh yeah, I was there when he leaked ugopwn, oh the cringe; almost destroyed the Dsi scene and claimed the bounty IIRC, but thankfully shutterbug found something better ultimately.
As for everything else he has done, I'm happy justice has run its course. Always be careful online.


..


----------



## Ibcap (Dec 2, 2020)

WhiteArmor said:


> Damn they did warn him, do you think they planted the pornography on his HD?


Have you talked to him before? He's extremely creepy and constantly hits on kids. It was well known even before the arrest but a lot of people thought it was just a tastless joke. I have plenty of screenshots to back this up, and not pedo related but the first time I heard him talk he answered the call by screaming the n word.


----------



## DevonTheRaymaniac (Dec 2, 2020)

3 years? This dude had tons of cp and only gets 3 years....
Oh well, you know what they do to those scumbags in prison, so I guess it's gonna feel like 3 decades for him.


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 2, 2020)

What a fool!
They warn him, he hacks into Nintendo's servers anyway and brags about it on social media????
And when the FBI confiscates his Hard Drive in order to investigate his bragging they find a truck load of child porn????????????
He's smart and stupid at the same time.



ChaosEternal said:


> It's amazing seeing multiple people hoping this guy either gets raped in prison or killed (or both). I literally cannot think of another class of crime that gets this sort of lynch mob to gather.



While I never wish ill to happen to anyone I can see where people are coming from. Pedophilia is a exploitative fetish and people who indulge in it rarely recover. Even if they recover, the trust is forever ruined. It doesn't help that many Pedo's been trying to rebrand Pedophilia as a sexuality in recent years (with no success obviously) so the topic is heated from the get go.


----------



## DevonTheRaymaniac (Dec 2, 2020)

ChaosEternal said:


> It's amazing seeing multiple people hoping this guy either gets raped in prison or killed (or both). I literally cannot think of another class of crime that gets this sort of lynch mob to gather. Poisoning the water supply for profit? Nope. Beating the elderly? Probably not. Mass-killing spree? Not even close. But just breathe the word pedophile (not even child molester, mind you!) and you get a swarm of people all gleefully cheering for the offender to be violently raped and/or killed. It reminds me of the bad old days, when people used to gather in the town square with the family to enjoy hangings and lynchings.


I don't hope he gets murdered or raped. I don't even want it to happen, but I think what goes around comes around. It's common knowledge at this point pedophiles in prison is like putting a chick in a fox den. However I do wish he got more time behind bars, as he obviously doesn't show any remorse for his actions.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Dec 2, 2020)

XrosBlader821 said:


> While I never wish ill to happen to anyone I can see where people are coming from. Pedophilia is a exploitative fetish and people who indulge in it rarely recover. Even if they recover, the trust is forever ruined. It doesn't help that many Pedo's been trying to rebrand Pedophilia as a sexuality in recent years (with no success obviously) so the topic is heated from the get go.


Oh, I can certainly see where they're coming from, it just disappoints me. Interestingly, so far as I know based on current research*, it really is akin to a sexuality. It's kind of similar to being gay: you're just born like that (although you can also become a pedophile from being molested yourself as a child iirc). Obviously it can't be treated the same way that being gay is treated due to the innate harm that actually practicing it causes, but it isn't really accurate to call it a fetish. I guess what I'm saying is that pedophiles shouldn't be hated simply for existing. It's when they cross the line and become child molesters, doing real harm to people, that they deserve opprobrium. That line was certainly crossed in this case.

*I am a year or two out of date on that now, so the current consensus may have changed since then.


----------



## DevonTheRaymaniac (Dec 2, 2020)

ChaosEternal said:


> Oh, I can certainly see where they're coming from, it just disappoints me. Interestingly, so far as I know based on current research, it really is akin to a sexuality. It's kind of similar to being gay: you're just born like that (although you can also become a pedophile from being molested yourself as a child iirc). Obviously it can't be treated the same way that being gay is treated due to the innate harm that actually practicing it causes, but it isn't really accurate to call it a fetish. I guess what I'm saying is that pedophiles shouldn't be hated simply for existing. It's when they cross the line and become child molesters, doing real harm to people, that they deserve opprobrium. That line was certainly crossed in this case.


I honestly do agree, self awareness is the first step to improvement, and while I don't hate them if they are trying to get rid of these thoughts and become a better person, I do think it's understandable if people want to distance themselves from them, or not associate with them at all.


----------



## xdarkx (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm assume once that guy is out of jail, he will start hacking Nintendo again.


----------



## HugoAndore (Dec 2, 2020)

Lol why sounds like nintendo went in. Let's get our files and sprinkle illegal minor videos in there. Also why would you go after the most active legal company...


----------



## Spencer Everly Studios (Dec 2, 2020)

Lessons will never be learned... while I don’t know Ryan personally (Just from his probably dead YT channel n’ stuff) I knew something like this will happen after that E3 Zelda: BoTW thing.

Honestly as for me, on the child porn thing, he should’ve been in jail for longer due to that. -_-


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 2, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> Well, he certainly wasn't just thrown in prison for sarcastic shit talk. I found a post on Reddit from 2 years ago summarizing the case of United States v. Joshua Brandon.
> 
> I'll post it in the spoiler tag below for people who are curious about that case, but it's totally unrelated to the case of Ryan Hernandez that this thread is about.
> 
> ...


So the courts made a case and somehow a successful conviction based entirely on circumstantial evidence. I'd probably serve a decade for the materials on my computer if that's all it takes to secure a conviction for a crime that didn't even happen yet, and may have never happened in the future.


Ericzander said:


> I just want to point out that in the same paragraph you made a blanket judgement about Americans before denouncing people for making blanket judgements.
> 
> You see why that's hypocritical, right?
> 
> ...





Ericzander said:


> I'm going to say it again for the people in the back.
> 
> He pled guilty to possession of child porn. He never even argued that it was planted. There's no reason to believe it was planted.
> 
> ...


A guilty plea does not mean the person actually did it necessarily. Plenty of innocent people get coerced into pleading guilty thinking it will help them somehow. Plenty of guilty people plead not guilty even when the evidence is damning. A plea is not evidence in and if itself. I'm not saying either way what happened, but it is suspicious that it's only the Nintendo hackers who get caught with CP, maybe the Nintendo fanbase is just more enticing to those people? Now the police and government aren't above planting evidence and trumping up charges, just look at what they did to Ross Ulbricht. Not saying it's likely, just odd.


----------



## m_babble (Dec 2, 2020)

I thought this was just about leaking images of Nintendo IP for a second and was like "oh come on!".
Then I saw the other part. Fuck this guy.


----------



## Ottoclav (Dec 2, 2020)

ChaosEternal said:


> It's amazing seeing multiple people hoping this guy either gets raped in prison or killed (or both). I literally cannot think of another class of crime that gets this sort of lynch mob to gather. Poisoning the water supply for profit? Nope. Beating the elderly? Probably not. Mass-killing spree? Not even close. But just breathe the word pedophile (not even child molester, mind you!) and you get a swarm of people all gleefully cheering for the offender to be violently raped and/or killed. It reminds me of the bad old days, when people used to gather in the town square with the family to enjoy hangings and lynchings.
> 
> If he were to be raped and/or murder, then he would be the only person directly involved in this case to be physically harmed. Unless he produced those images/videos himself, which we can assume he didn't given that he wasn't charged with any such counts, then he didn't so much as touch a child. There are people who actually do abuse children to produce those images. If you want to see people who possess the images/videos raped and/or killed, then what exactly are we supposed to threaten the actual abusers with? At that point, why would this guy even bother to restrain himself? He'd be killed for it anyway, might as well go abuse an actual kid, right? That's the kind of incentive system that you'd be setting up.
> 
> That being said, I am highly surprised that he only got 3 years. Usually US prison sentences are extremely punitive, especially where child pornography charges are concerned. A while back I saw a case where a guy got 30 years for possessing a similar amount of child pornography, I believe it was 6 counts that gave 5 years each. Shortly thereafter I saw a case where a guy got 25 years for violently raping a 5 year old. Makes sense, right?


Some of these people are wondering why he only got three years, and some are wondering if the material was planted, and if it was, why he pled guilty? Umm, cuz 3 years could equal a plea bargain? I know television is a horrible way to base knowledge of court proceedings, but has the public forgotten all the fiction we watch on TV could actually be based on reality? I dunno. If he is a pedo, then so be it. If he isn't, then he is just getting the fruits of his multiple infractions. Either way, he brought it on himself. I don't think prison violence should be put on anybody, though.


----------



## Raylight (Dec 2, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Poor guy, especially considering he has cognitive disability. You do have to wonder how someone at Nintendo got fooled by a guy in that situation tho.


if he is in possession of such stuff i doubt he is stupid


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 2, 2020)

Valery0p said:


> Oh yeah, I was there when he leaked ugopwn, oh the cringe; almost destroyed the Dsi scene and claimed the bounty IIRC, but thankfully shutterbug found something better ultimately.
> As for everything else he has done, I'm happy justice has run its course. Always be careful online...


I thought that was someone else?
Edit: read here https://gbatemp.net/entry/psa-user-...-as-leaked-a-dsi-exploit-called-ugopwn.13072/


----------



## Enryx25 (Dec 2, 2020)

WTF is wrong with many users in this thread?


----------



## Valery0p (Dec 2, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> I thought that was someone else?
> Edit: read here https://gbatemp.net/entry/psa-user-...-as-leaked-a-dsi-exploit-called-ugopwn.13072/


Thanks


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Dec 2, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> when did pedo's start existing? i never knew about them until 2007-2009. the first real pedo i hear was..... let's just say. he's a legend and died in 2009.  anyone who has child porn can be sent to hell IMO.



since forever, heres a PSA from the 50s confusing homosexuality with paedophilia


----------



## diggeloid (Dec 2, 2020)

Ngl the child porn stuff isn't surprising. Idk what it is about Nintendo that attracts so many pedos, creeps, and crazy people. Whenever you see a gathering of adult Nintendo fans, you can bet your ass there will be some pedos, furries, and other weirdos in attendance.


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 2, 2020)

diggeloid said:


> Ngl the child porn stuff isn't surprising. Idk what it is about Nintendo that attracts so many pedos, creeps, and crazy people. Whenever you see a gathering of adult Nintendo fans, you can bet your ass there will be some pedos, furries, and other weirdos in attendance.


Another point is that Nintendo is mainly targeted to kids, not FOR kids (big difference). Nintendo has games for all ages, and most ages can enjoy a game that E10+, but it's mainly going to be kids who are going to enjoy it the most. A Switch or a 3DS with a E10+ game is most likely going to be what a mother is going to buy for her 10- year old child for Christmas (unless she misreads/completely ignores the ESRB rating). If there's a bunch of kids who are attracted to a company who make/ sells games targeted to kids, you're most likely going to have a few nutjobs who are clearly messed up.


----------



## jmrodrigues (Dec 2, 2020)

Arrested in the US? Better bring lube and prepare psychologically...


----------



## GbaNober (Dec 2, 2020)

hardheaded and a show off


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 2, 2020)

Having known most stuff about this case before, the part of this sentencing news that's got me wondering is whether the "cognitive challenges" thing is legit or just something the expensive lawyer wrangled to make things easier on him.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 2, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> Well, it doesn't matter if it's hard to believe (it's not) because he pled guilty to it. I don't understand why anyone would think it's a conspiracy when there's not a single indication that it was.



https://www.theregister.com/2013/01/13/anger_death_aaron_swartz/

Have a nice day!.


----------



## wolf-snake (Dec 2, 2020)

jmrodrigues said:


> Arrested in the US? Better bring lube and prepare psychologically...


He's going to spend 3 wonderful years in Tyrone's babysitting playhouse.


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 2, 2020)

raxadian said:


> https://www.theregister.com/2013/01/13/anger_death_aaron_swartz/
> 
> Have a nice day!.


Interesting read. Sorry that he was driven to suicide. Really, that's a tragedy...

But it has nothing to do with anything we were talking about. There's not a single indication in the case at hand that child porn was planted on Hernandez's computer.


----------



## Viri (Dec 2, 2020)

Imagine only getting 3 years for having child porn, hacking a major company multiple times, and leaking personal info from said company. He must have had a great lawyer, lol.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 2, 2020)

Viri said:


> Imagine only getting 3 years for having child porn, hacking a major company multiple times, and leaking personal info from said company. He must have had a great lawyer, lol.


He was also a minor when a lot of the offenses took place. I remember reading about it the last time he was in the news.


----------



## gizmomelb (Dec 2, 2020)

peteruk said:


> stick them in a cell with some 300lb bubba for some behaviour modification therapy imo.



there are a number of people on here for which that would just be the start of the weekend.


----------



## nashismo (Dec 3, 2020)

ChaosEternal said:


> It's amazing seeing multiple people hoping this guy either gets raped in prison or killed (or both). I literally cannot think of another class of crime that gets this sort of lynch mob to gather. Poisoning the water supply for profit? Nope. Beating the elderly? Probably not. Mass-killing spree? Not even close. But just breathe the word pedophile (not even child molester, mind you!) and you get a swarm of people all gleefully cheering for the offender to be violently raped and/or killed. It reminds me of the bad old days, when people used to gather in the town square with the family to enjoy hangings and lynchings.



My theory is that deep inside this guys are so fearfull to look inside themselves and found out they actually can feel things toward under age girls, that just the thought of it, makes them hate it and then they go in a rage. Because deep inside, they are probably pedos too.

In essence we are all our respective sexes, then if you are a douchebag, sure you could potentially abuse a minor. What I mean is, technically, we can ALL be pedos, and that is a TRUTH no one ever wants discuss or even dare to put thought into.

I have personally have the experience of looking at a girl from the back thinking WOW she is so hot! Then, I keep walking and finally I am able to see her face, and realize she might be 13 or something. And I am like, SHIT! I thought she was older (she was dressed like an older girld, tight jeans, etc). But, what I mean is, sex is sex. What we do or become later in life only depends on being decent people, or not.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Dec 3, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> From the case filing, the investigating FBI officer who had to hand it over to the feds once he discovered the CP reported that he examined two files, both of which showed 9-10 year old boys.



OOF


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 3, 2020)

Oh damn.


----------



## Ottoclav (Dec 3, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> Well, it doesn't matter if it's hard to believe (it's not) because he pled guilty to it. I don't understand why anyone would think it's a conspiracy when there's not a single indication that it was.



Just because you plea guilty to a charge, doesn't mean you are guilty. Plea Bargains actually do happen, and 3 years is a short time for his charges in the American Penal System.

That being said, its done and he went out of his way to get caught in my opinion.


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 3, 2020)

Ottoclav said:


> Just because you plea guilty to a charge, doesn't mean you are guilty. Plea Bargains actually do happen, and 3 years is a short time for his charges in the American Penal System.
> 
> That being said, its done and he went out of his way to get caught in my opinion.


Thank you for explaining plea bargains to me. It doesn't change the fact that there's no reason to suspect this stuff was planted on him. 

As a lawyer I would withdraw from a case before I let my client plead guilty to evidence of child porn that was planted on his computer without ever even trying to argue that it was planted.

What probably happened is that he pled guilty in exchange for less time. This happens all the time. Almost all cases in America settle out of court with plea bargains. We both know this. 

But I'm going to restate my only point one last time. There is absolutely no reason to think that the charges aren't legitimate. If we had a single reason to believe that Nintendo or the FBI planted child porn on his computer I never would have commented. The conspiracy is being drawn out of thin air.


----------



## diggeloid (Dec 3, 2020)

ChaosEternal said:


> It's amazing seeing multiple people hoping this guy either gets raped in prison or killed (or both). I literally cannot think of another class of crime that gets this sort of lynch mob to gather. Poisoning the water supply for profit? Nope. Beating the elderly? Probably not. Mass-killing spree? Not even close. But just breathe the word pedophile (not even child molester, mind you!) and you get a swarm of people all gleefully cheering for the offender to be violently raped and/or killed. It reminds me of the bad old days, when people used to gather in the town square with the family to enjoy hangings and lynchings.
> 
> If he were to be raped and/or murder, then he would be the only person directly involved in this case to be physically harmed. Unless he produced those images/videos himself, which we can assume he didn't given that he wasn't charged with any such counts, then he didn't so much as touch a child. There are people who actually do abuse children to produce those images. If you want to see people who possess the images/videos raped and/or killed, then what exactly are we supposed to threaten the actual abusers with? At that point, why would this guy even bother to restrain himself? He'd be killed for it anyway, might as well go abuse an actual kid, right? That's the kind of incentive system that you'd be setting up.
> 
> That being said, I am highly surprised that he only got 3 years. Usually US prison sentences are extremely punitive, especially where child pornography charges are concerned. A while back I saw a case where a guy got 30 years for possessing a similar amount of child pornography, I believe it was 6 counts that gave 5 years each. Shortly thereafter I saw a case where a guy got 25 years for violently raping a 5 year old. Makes sense, right?



WTF is this bullshit. Protecting children is the most important thing to the survival of our species, so it makes sense that people are violently opposed to pedophilia and similar evil acts against children. That's the result of millions of years of evolution.

People who abuse children are mentally ill, but people who defend pedophiles are less evolved than other humans. If the risk of a false positive weren't there, I think all pedos and pedo sympathizers should be forcibly castrated by the state.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Dec 3, 2020)

MadonnaProject said:


> Incredible how all the people calling for this man to be buried, murdered, tortured, gassed are americans. Typical. Sitting at home getting fatter and uglier and angrier by the second thinking they know the ins and outs of this case. Laying down blanket judgements.
> 
> Angry and nasty and arrogant and ignorant.
> 
> Ever wonder why anyone who crosses nintendo gets outed as a pedophile? Oh no but surely not the cutesy mushroom kingdom company.


pedo alert, go back to modding discord servers you nonce

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MadonnaProject said:


> There is a reason nintendo fanboys (not fans there's a difference) are a certain type.
> 
> You can look at a nintendo fanboy and tell. They're a bit special, a bit slow, none of them have ever really grown up properly, and they're somehow a bit "slower" haha.


that applies to all fanbois tho


----------



## anhminh (Dec 3, 2020)

For someone who have to beg Apple to open a phone, FBI seem really good at finding kiddy porn in people computer.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 3, 2020)

anhminh said:


> For someone who have to beg Apple to open a phone, FBI seem really good at finding kiddy porn in people computer.


Ryan left it in unencrypted in a folder called "Bad stuff" on his desktop according to the case. No, I am not making this up.


----------



## MetoMeto (Dec 3, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I would say the death sentence is more well suited for people as low as that but that's just my opinion...why does someone like this have to be tied to the modding community making it look bad by connection...


I see no difference when people kill someone for fun and wanting a death sentence for justice, cause they effectively kill someone by sentence him to death same as when they kill someone for fun or whatever reason.
Its the same thing.
But ofc you can argue that but imo it makes no difference.

Death sentence should not even exist in this day and age. Jail is harsh but Ok,
i understand that, but i don't understand how can any human being and sane person accept former.

Just wanting someones death is fucked up enough imo, no matter what your reason for so is,
and should not be encouraged let alone made into reality.


You know...just saying. Only my opinion.

Only death i can understand but still can't fully accept as a human, but i understand,
is when family decides to turn off life support for their family member, ending his life (killing him effectively)
so he him self wont suffer.


----------



## andyhappypants (Dec 3, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I see no difference when people kill someone for fun and wanting a death sentence for justice, cause they effectively kill someone by sentence him to death same as when they kill someone for fun or whatever reason.
> Its the same thing.
> But ofc you can argue that but imo it makes no difference.
> 
> ...



Kindly explain how you would rehabilitate a pedo? You cant. Give him the fucking bullet.


----------



## peteruk (Dec 3, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Ryan left it in unencrypted in a folder called "Bad stuff" on his desktop according to the case. No, I am not making this up.



the massive nonce may have just put a large sign with an arrow pointing to it's location ffs.


----------



## Meepers55 (Dec 3, 2020)

This thread sure is exposing a plethora of suspicious people


----------



## MetoMeto (Dec 3, 2020)

andyhappypants said:


> Kindly explain how you would rehabilitate a pedo? You cant. Give him the fucking bullet.


I'm not eligible to say, nor do i know how to rehabilitate anyone, not just a person who has those tendencies.
Nor i was talking about that.

All i'm saying is that murder is a murder for me, no matter what the reason. It's that simple imo.
And tbh, killing someone is lesser problem (_in a grand scheme of things for humanity and civilization, especially future civilisations_) than actually wanting someones death. I see that as a root of a problem, and killing as a consequence.

As for people that do harm to others, well, jail was always an option...
Killing is just pleasing the masses and getting revenge and having control over who lives and who dies.

I just don't see how can taking that road make a humanity any good in any way.
Imo that's backward to caveman.

I forgot to mention that even killing in self defense is also killing. And even though it really is situation that's "him or me" and largely controlled by our instincts and situation, where death sentence is carefully planed murder (that no country that supports it was ever accused of murders),
so even though its a situation largely controlled by our instincts and survival instinct, a person still has to live with that.

And on last note...killing someone kills not just another person but a person wishing death soul. i mean soul of a person wishing death to someone.
It's really dangerous path.
Understanding death sentence logically is understandable, but wishing death is whole different thing and meaning.
Imo thats low of the low of humanity.

Sorry for my english if i wasnt very clear, i tryed to explaing my opinioon the bes as i can iin english.
But these topics have some special english words that i found dificult so perhaps whole sentences made no sense. sorry for that.


----------



## ken28 (Dec 3, 2020)

diggeloid said:


> WTF is this bullshit. Protecting children is the most important thing to the survival of our species, so it makes sense that people are violently opposed to pedophilia and similar evil acts against children. That's the result of millions of years of evolution.
> 
> People who abuse children are mentally ill, but people who defend pedophiles are less evolved than other humans. If the risk of a false positive weren't there, I think all pedos and pedo sympathizers should be forcibly castrated by the state.


He has a point though, in the sense that the word in general gets thrown around far to easily. IMHO opinion there is difference in what kind of images he poses. Is it only hentai as in drawn made up chars, then I don't mind and even preffer them getting off to those then the alternative. If it's the alternative as in real photos then yeah the word and stigma is somewhat justified. Sadly most people don't differentiate and would like to ban those kind of hentai too without taking in account that they may take away the only thing that keeps some of the people who need those at bay.


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 3, 2020)

ken28 said:


> He has a point though, in the sense that the word in general gets thrown around far to easily. IMHO opinion there is difference in what kind of images he poses. Is it only hentai as in drawn made up chars, then I don't mind and even preffer them getting off to those then the alternative. If it's the alternative as in real photos then yeah the word and stigma is somewhat justified. Sadly most people don't differentiate and would like to ban those kind of hentai too without taking in account that they may take away the only thing that keeps some of the people who need those at bay.


Well I hope you know that the FBI didn't charge Hernandez because they found a bunch of hentai. He could have had terabytes of that stuff and not be charged. He had the real deal.

I see you're trying to make a point but it's not really applicable in this situation at all.


----------



## ken28 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> Well I hope you know that the FBI didn't charge Hernandez because they found a bunch of hentai. He could have had terabytes of that stuff and not be charged. He had the real deal.
> 
> I see you're trying to make a point but it's not really applicable in this situation at all.


I was more so referring to the lynch mob mantality that some develop when the words gets thrown around. Even if it's "just" for the drawn variant.


----------



## |<roni&g (Dec 3, 2020)

Unsettling when someone interested in Nintendo leaks is also into evil like that


----------



## NitroNick777 (Dec 4, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Wait... This isn't the guy who's been drip-feeding us the data leaks, is it..?


Not him directly, no. But people in contact with him did get a lot of the data he had gotten from the heist. And those individuals have been leaking that data out slowly but surely. (Due to Ryan having lost internet access after prosecution from what I heard)


----------



## Jayro (Dec 4, 2020)

NitroNick777 said:


> Not him directly, no. But people in contact with him did get a lot of the data he had gotten from the heist. And those individuals have been leaking that data out slowly but surely. (Due to Ryan having lost internet access after prosecution from what I heard)


That's good then. Hope they keep feeding us that delicious slow drip. Lots of good stuff came from those leaks.


----------



## putti (Dec 4, 2020)

nashismo said:


> My theory is that deep inside this guys are so fearfull to look inside themselves and found out they actually can feel things toward under age girls, that just the thought of it, makes them hate it and then they go in a rage. Because deep inside, they are probably pedos too.
> 
> In essence we are all our respective sexes, then if you are a douchebag, sure you could potentially abuse a minor. What I mean is, technically, we can ALL be pedos, and that is a TRUTH no one ever wants discuss or even dare to put thought into.
> 
> I have personally have the experience of looking at a girl from the back thinking WOW she is so hot! Then, I keep walking and finally I am able to see her face, and realize she might be 13 or something. And I am like, SHIT! I thought she was older (she was dressed like an older girld, tight jeans, etc). But, what I mean is, sex is sex. What we do or become later in life only depends on being decent people, or not.



Uh...

No


----------



## nashismo (Dec 4, 2020)

putti said:


> Uh...
> 
> No



You in denial? hahahha, no but in all seriousness, if you have no argument, then I don't see the point in just saying no. I like these subjects, and I love analizing taboo things, that is the fun of forums and debates.


----------



## Lazyt (Dec 4, 2020)

If he had done everything so publicly how this is the first time i am hearing about this because i do t remember any of the media or blogs mentioning anything about NX,Switch being leaked prior to its official icial announcement


----------



## 64bitmodels (Dec 4, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I see no difference when people kill someone for fun and wanting a death sentence for justice, cause they effectively kill someone by sentence him to death same as when they kill someone for fun or whatever reason.
> Its the same thing.
> But ofc you can argue that but imo it makes no difference.
> 
> ...


tbh i agree, death sentence isnt right, theyre human beings yknow
















































let's just make them guinea pigs for experiments. itd be nice to have actual human beings being used for testing like in SCP.


----------



## Burorī (Dec 4, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Arrested for child porn, huh
> *has freeshop flashbacks*


wait what happened?


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 4, 2020)

Burorī said:


> wait what happened?


I heard that the creator of freeShop had CP.


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 4, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I heard that the creator of freeShop had CP.


That is correct. https://gbatemp.net/threads/former-...ected-pedophile-gets-20-year-sentence.468679/

Strangely enough, there were tons of people back then ALSO arguing that Edvalson was innocent and that the evidence against him was planted even though the evidence was so overwhelmingly against him (he even had a website that hosted CP).


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 4, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I heard that the creator of freeShop had CP.


Cruel was a degree worse than Ryan in that he hosted the shit for others to download on the clearnet, but yes you're correct. The original creator of freeshop was a pedophile.

The tool got forked pretty quickly afterwards and the fork had nothing to do with him anymore until it's demise through Nintendo patching it.

Also, I'll just go on the record here and say that nobody who has worked on freeshop since cruel got jailed ever has talked with cruel and I can also fairly safely state that they all oppose CP.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2020)

... I think this Post has arrived at the fork in the road where, culturally, the World has two opinions on the Death Penalty aka Capital Punishment.

While the opinion already in the Comments is Western, the Eastern opinion is that severe penalties in Laws are created to be deterrents; violating such Laws despite their severe penalties will not make said penalties points of debate, as the Laws were put in place prior to them being broken. 

Stepping into most Asian courtrooms, the Defendant will be assumed to understand the Law, not the other way around.
Providing leniencies cannot be done at the direct request nor time-frame of the Defendant's supporters, as this will create the impression that Laws are unenforceable, emboldening more people to follow in the Criminal's path. As such, leniencies will usually be framed as a Government gift, at the timing convenient to the Government; negotiations will usually be done out of Media, with the backdrop of full support by the Defendant to follow the initial Court ruling and the Justice System.

I realise this is a Gaming website, but I feel it's beneficial to explain the majority Asian opinion on a Law issue here, so those that have not interacted with Eastern countries understand it better for the future.


----------



## nashismo (Dec 5, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> tbh i agree, death sentence isnt right, theyre human beings yknow
> 
> 
> let's just make them guinea pigs for experiments. itd be nice to have actual human beings being used for testing like in SCP.



In China the communists have been doing this since the nineties with inmates. Of course inmates who are healthy. I mean harvisting their organs and such. I have heard the recordings myself. I wouldn't be surprised if it is "really" true.


----------



## MetoMeto (Dec 5, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> tbh i agree, death sentence isnt right, theyre human beings yknow


It's not about that they are human beings (_humans are not only living creatures_) or that people are being sentenced / killed (_i mean it is also about that but that wasn't my point_), it's about another person or people wishing death to someone that is more horrifying to me imo, and that mentality that goes with it.


----------



## crea (Dec 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Captain_N (Dec 5, 2020)

DSwizzy said:


> what is with Nintendo hackers and child porn?!... smdh....



It was prob splatoon rule 34.....


----------



## elk1007 (Dec 5, 2020)

wartutor said:


> 3 years just isnt enough. Should bury people underground. Just let them die no food or water. They are too easy on pedo's



I don't think anyone deserves death because they viewed an image.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 6, 2020)

The most surprising thing in this thread is how many retards are actually debating CP being planted lmao. What a bunch of dumbasses.

Dude should've been locked up a lot longer.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 6, 2020)

Hells Malice said:


> The most surprising thing in this thread is how many retards are actually debating CP being planted lmao. What a bunch of dumbasses.
> 
> Dude should've been locked up a lot longer.


it's cause they took in account his autism they maybe geniuses for  the most part but they lack socialization skills and can even lack in the knowing of conciquenses


----------



## crea (Dec 6, 2020)

Hells Malice said:


> The most surprising thing in this thread is how many retards are actually debating CP being planted lmao. What a bunch of dumbasses.


May I ask why you think that? What is your reasoning why this could not be possible?


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 6, 2020)

crea said:


> May I ask why you think that? What is your reasoning why this could not be possible?


I'm not Hells Malice--but he didn't say it's not "possible."

However, it's a dumb argument because there's no evidence that it was planted. People are jumping on the conspiracy train for no reason. All signs point to him being in possession of CP and none point to him not having it or that Nintendo/the FBI planted it.

We haven't seen anything fishy about the investigation. A conspiracy theory with no evidence isn't worth debating about.

Edit: Let's give an example of why it's not worth debating. I say that Marilyn Monroe was murdered by an in infant Barrack Obama back in 1962 and that the FBI covered it up.

Prove to me that there is no possible way that happened. You can't. Because no matter how small of a chance, it's theoretically possible. And now I can twist the fact that you can't definitively say that it's impossible to mean that my theory has credence. You heard it here folks... Obama killed Monroe.


----------



## crea (Dec 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 6, 2020)

crea said:


> Semantics and strawman arguments ("conspiracy theory", over the top made-up examples as argument) aside.
> 
> What evidence is there it was not planted?
> As far as I see it, the only fact is that he pleaded guilty to possession. With the US legal system, that might simply be a bargain for a reduced sentence.



Oh hey, I found a furtive fallacy in your own reply. You're the one bringing the suggestion that it was planted to the table so the burden is on you to provide evidence that it was planted. I'll give you that my suggestion about Obama killing Marilyn Monroe was exaggerated, but it doesn't change my point that you can't disprove it and has merit (if we are using the logic that something needs to be proven impossible to rule it out).

Also, you're not going to tell me that it's inappropriate to say that planting CP on a person by the FBI a conspiracy. That's... Uh... Exactly what a conspiracy is. Elvis is still alive, the earth is flat, we never landed on the moon, Nintendo paid the FBI to put child porn on someone's computer. All conspiracies.


crea said:


> One argument is, when a statistic anomaly appears, every hacker is somehow in possession of illigal pictures, it is VERY fishy.



Ope and not every hacker was caught with it. Why didn't Nintendo/FBI plant CP on Gary Bowser of TX? Did Nintendo/FBI also plant the CP on the freeship dev and were lying that he was hosting a website that distributed it? Or is it more likely that the freeship guy as well as Hernandez were guilty of possession of CP?

You say EVERY hacker is in possession of illegal pictures? Now that's an exaggeration. Again, until any evidence is presented that the FBI and/or Nintendo planted CP (an argument that stems entirely from these forums and wasn't even addressd in court) it's a conspiracy theory that holds no weight.

In fact, the coincidence that a whole TWO Nintendo hackers were caught with CP several years apart while many others weren't isn't even circumstantial evidence worth mentioning. But that seems to be the only basis for this--yes--conspiracy.


----------



## crea (Dec 6, 2020)

.


----------



## realtimesave (Dec 6, 2020)

Btw guys child porn is a bad disease.  If you haven't ever seen any, don't.  I have read stories about people that get sucked into it and are extremely ashamed of themselves.  It's horrible for both the innocent kid that literally has a gun to her head 24/7 and the person that views it.


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 6, 2020)

crea said:


> This is the only objective part I'm going to answer. (I'm not cherry picking either, you seem to be very naively optimistic in your world view, which is nice, I hope you can keep it growing older, learning more about the inner workings of the societies we live in).


Lol, okay buddy. I'm probably older and more in tune with the world than you think. I've worked in two courthouses; interned with a public defender's office; worked at two private lawfirms; and recently became an attorney.

I've worked on cases involving defendants just like Hernandez (both for and against) so I know a thing or two about the court system and how plea bargains work. I'm not mentioning this to claim that I'm more qualified than anybody else to talk about this stuff because I'm not (like you said, this is all conjecture) but to say that I'm not a naive child. 

With all due respect (and I mean that--you've made your point much more clear than anyone else arguing there's a conspiracy) the circumstantial evidence is more flimsy than you're trying to portray. Evidence fraud happens, but it's not widespread and there are indeed protections against it when presenting evidence in court (it's important to always leave a chain of custody for example). 

Let's take your argument that hackers are disproportionately caught with CP for granted (though I have my doubts on that) you can chalk it up to hackers being more heavily scrutinized because of the nature of their crimes. A person with CP who uses the internet to commit crimes is more likely to get caught with the CP than a person with CP who commits, say, armed robbery.

Honestly, I can really only restate my point in different words so many times. If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's probably a duck.


----------



## relauby (Dec 6, 2020)

I heard that Ryan Hernandez was hoarding every produced bottle of Belle Delphine’s Gamer Girl Bathwater, and the FBI was so disgusted that they planted the cp since his particular form of deviancy wasn’t an arrestable offence


----------



## realtimesave (Dec 6, 2020)

relauby said:


> I heard that Ryan Hernandez was hoarding every produced bottle of Belle Delphine’s Gamer Girl Bathwater, and the FBI was so disgusted that they planted the cp since his particular form of deviancy wasn’t an arrestable offence



I bet anyone that says cp has it on their computer.  lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

for me, cp = captain picard.


----------



## relauby (Dec 6, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> I bet anyone that says cp has it on their computer.  lol
> 
> for me, cp = captain picard.





realtimesave said:


> cp



CAUGHT


----------



## crea (Dec 6, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> Honestly, I can really only restate my point in different words so many times. If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's probably a duck.



You put a lot of faith in the justice system's procedures, I don't, that's the main difference. I have seen one too many cases of corruption. My equivalent would be "If it smells fishy and looks fishy, it's probably not a duck".

Anyways, my whole motivation to post in this thread was to give the reflexive torch wielders something to think about.


----------



## realtimesave (Dec 7, 2020)

relauby said:


> CAUGHT



omg! don't tell.  and also t-hug is lurking c.c


----------

